# اجمل ترانيم ماهر فايز تحميل مباشر



## امير فتحي (3 يناير 2014)

المرنم / خادم الرب: ماهر فايز 
الوصف: ماهر فايز 
المصدر : موقع عيش حياتك صح

------------------------------

 أغسل يديَّ -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 أفرح بيك -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 أقولها بفخر -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 أنتظرك -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 إلهى قادر -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 الروح والأفراح -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 بالإيمان -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 باللحن مع الأشعار -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 بفتكرلك كل خير -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 بقلوب الشكر -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 ترنيم ترنيم -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 حي هو الرب -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 رافع راية -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 رنم موسى -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 سايبين الدنيا -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 لحن الألحان = إنت اللحن -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 لما شعب المسيح يرنم -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 لو باقى فى عودى -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 لولا موت الصلب -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 متعلمتش أعيش وأنا خايف -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 من أفواه المولودين -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 نهتف -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 هاتوا العود -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 وحدك نور الأنوار -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 يالا نرنم -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


 يسوع إنت هنا -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


الرب قد ملك -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


الماضي بيشهد ليك
( استماع | تحميل ) 


انا حي بيك مع علي الهلباوي
( استماع | تحميل ) 


بالعود هنرم
( استماع | تحميل ) 


جاى بذبيحة -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


جمرة سماوية -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


جميلك على راسي -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


دام العز
( استماع | تحميل ) 


زيدو المسيح تسبيح
( استماع | تحميل ) 


صوته بيعلي
( استماع | تحميل ) 


عايشين لك -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


عودي يا فرحة -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


عَلي يا ملايكة -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


فى السماويات -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر
( استماع | تحميل ) 


لينا حق 
( استماع | تحميل ) 


ليه الحياة
( استماع | تحميل ) 


متعلمتش أعيش وأنا خايف ( على العود) -ماهر فايز-أقولها بفخر     
( استماع | تحميل ) 


مدعو سماوي
( استماع | تحميل ) 


مس الارض بحبك ربي
( استماع | تحميل ) 


معرفش لية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


نغم الروح -ماهر فايز-لحن الألحان
( استماع | تحميل ) 


هاتقدم وانا مش خايف - البوم: في القمم يحلى الوجود
( استماع | تحميل ) 


هفضل ارنم
( استماع | تحميل ) 


هلليلويا -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


يا سيدي ها ثقتي - البوم: في القمم يحلى الوجود ترنيمة: يا سيدي ها ثقتي - See more at: http://audio.arabicbible.com/player.php?id=1879#sthash.PnhJF1iq.dpuf
( استماع | تحميل ) 


يا نهر النعمة
( استماع | تحميل ) 


يا يسوع المسيح
( استماع | تحميل ) 


يارب -ماهر فايز-جمرة سماوية
( استماع | تحميل ) 


ياما هربت نفسي مني
( استماع | تحميل ) 


------------------------------

المصدر : عيش حياتك صح 
العنوان الإلكتروني : http://www.yasoo3.org​


----------

